# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  لا تقلل من شأن وثيقة الإفصاح (fdd)

## The AQD

وثيقة الإفصاح جزء في غاية  الأهمية من عقد الامتياز التجاري ( عقد الفرنشايز ) ، والاستهانة بها تضعك أمام عقد لا يناسب توقعاتك وللأسف أنت ملزم به قانوناً، إذا كنت لم تقع في الخطأ بعد؛ اقرأ هذا المقال لتعرف الفرق بينها وبين اتفاقية الفرنشايز .
*أهمية وثيقة الإفصاح:*قد يقوم بعض أصحاب الامتياز -المحملون بحماس ورغبة اغتنام الفرصة والحصول على الفرنشايز- بتوقيع اتفاقية الفرنشايز دون قراءة وتمحيص وثيقة الإفصاح؛ مما يؤدي بهم إلى تحمل كم ضخم من الالتزامات لا يتناسب مع توقعاتهم.
واتفاقية الفرنشايز من العقود طويلة الأجل والمليئة بالتفاصيل الدقيقة وغالباً الالتزامات المالية الضخمة، ولخطورة هذه العلاقة التعاقدية فقد أوضحت الأنظمة -كما جرى العمل في ممارسات الامتياز- مدى حُجية وأهمية وثيقة الإفصاح بل وأجازت بعض الأنظمة بطلان اتفاقية الفرنشايز في حالة خلت الوثيقة من بعض المعلومات الجوهرية.
وإذا لم تقتنع بعد بأهمية وثيقة الإفصاح في عقد الفرنشايز..اكمل القراءة وتعرف على حقيقة وثيقة الإفصاح.

*أولا: ما هي وثيقة الإفصاح؟*عرف نظام الامتياز السعودي وثيقة الإفصاح بأنها :”وثيقة تتضمن الإفصاح عن أبرز الحقوق والواجبات والمخاطر الجوهرية المتعلقة بفرص الامتياز”.
وتهدف هذه الوثيقة بشكل أساسي إلى وصف علاقة الفرنشايز المحتملة بين مانح الامتياز وصاحب الامتياز، ليعرف كلٌ منهما ما سيتحمله من التزامات وما له من حقوق.
تُقدَم وثيقة الإفصاح من قبل مانح الامتياز إلى صاحب الامتياز لتزويده بالمعلومات الأساسية اللازمة لتأسيس علاقة الفرنشايز بينهم، واعتبر نظام الامتياز السعودي تقديم الوثيقة التزام على مانح الامتياز.
يتبع ذلك دراسة من صاحب الامتياز لفرصة الامتياز المتاحة بناء على المعلومات التي تلقاها في وثيقة الإفصاح، ثم يُقرر الرفض أو الاستمرار في عملية الفرنشايز.
تُعتبر اتفاقية الفرنشايز المكتوبة -دون الإخلال بأهمية وثيقة الإفصاح- هو الرباط القانوني الملزم لأطراف علاقة الفرنشايز.

*ثانياً: ما هي اتفاقية الفرنشايز؟*هي وثيقة قانونية مُلزمة بين مانح الامتياز وصاحب الامتياز، لتنظيم علاقة الامتياز التجاري بينهما.
وقد عرف نظام الامتياز السعودي اتفاقية الفرنشايز بأنها:”اتفاقية بين مانح الامتياز وصاحب الامتياز، يُمنح بموجبها الامتياز”.
تنظم هذه الوثيقة حقوق والتزامات صاحب الامتياز ومانح الامتياز، فبالنسبة لمانح الامتياز فهو يتطلع إلى تحديد الأعمال والأساليب -حتى أدق التفاصيل- التي سيتبعها صاحب الامتياز في إدارة تشغيل وحدة أو وحدات الامتياز.
أما بالنسبة لصاحب الامتياز فالأمر مختلف قليلاً، فاتفاقية الفرنشايز بالنسبة له يكون تطلعه الأول في اتجاه التأكد أن الشروط والأحكام المطبقة في اتفاقية الفرنشايز الخاصة به تنطبق على أصحاب الامتياز الآخرين في المجموعة.
فبغض النظر عن توقعات مانح الامتياز من صاحب الامتياز، وتطلعات صاحب الامتياز من مانح الامتياز، فإن الظاهر من الواقع العملي لممارسات الامتياز العالمية أن الشركة أو المؤسسة المانحة (صاحب الامتياز الأصلي) يكون لديها اتفاقية امتياز خاصة بها وحتى إن اختلفت في عدة شروط إلا أن لها شروط أحكام لا تختلف من صاحب امتياز لآخر.

*ما الفرق بين وثيقة الإفصاح واتفاقية الفرنشايز؟**تتصف وثيقة الإفصاح بالآتي:*وثيقة يقدمها طرف واحد وهو مانح الامتياز.تقدم وثيقة الإفصاح قبل توقيع العقد النهائي، وذلك بهدف منح صاحب الامتياز مهلة لاتخاذ القرار.تتضمن وثيقة الإفصاح مجموعة من التقارير عن وضع المؤسسة أو الشركة مانحة الامتياز خلال السنوات السابقة، كالحالة القضائية، الحالة الإقتصادية، وحالات الإفلاس إن وجدت.
*أما اتفاقية الفرنشايز فإنها تتصف بالآتي:*يعتبر عقد الفرنشايز وثيقة مشتركة بين طرفين وهما مانح الامتياز وصاحب الامتياز.اتفاقية الفرنشايز نهائية وملزمة قانوناً.
*تتضمن اتفاقية الفرنشايز العناصر الآتية:*نطاق عقد الامتياز التجاري ؛ وهو وصف العلاقة التعاقدية بين مانح الامتياز وصاحب الامتياز.نموذج الأعمال؛ يتضمن هذا النموذج الإرشادات والحدود التي يجب أن يتبعها صاحب الامتياز في تشغيل وحدة الامتياز بشكل قانوني.استخدام الملكية الفكرية؛ يجب أن تتضمن اتفاقية الفرنشايز تصريح واضح يفيد منح صاحب الامتياز حق استخدام الملكية الفكرية كالاسم التجاري أو العلامة التجارية.تحديد موقع وحدة أو وحدات الامتياز.
*ملاحظات هامة في مراجعة اتفاقية الفرنشايز:*تأكد أن جميع الاتفاقات والتصريحات قد تمت كتابة، وأنه لا يوجد شيء تم الاتفاق عليه شفوياً ولم يُكتب؛ لأن ما لم يُكتب لن يُحسب!.تأكد من قراءة وفهم وثيقة الإفصاح جيداً.تأكد من إضافة جميع متطلباتك من أجل تشغيل وحدة الامتياز كالدعم والتدريب.
وأخيراً رائد الأعمال والمحامي يُكملان بعضهما البعض فقد تكون صاحب امتياز سابق ولديك خبرة كبيرة في عملك وفي الأعمال محل الامتياز، بل قد تكون أبرمت اتفاقيات امتياز سابقة مع نفس الشخص ومع ذلك لا توقع اتفاقية امتياز تجاري دون الاستعانة بمحامي متخصص في الامتياز التجاري.
________________________________________________

المصدر : الامتياز التجاري ( الفرنشايز ) - منصة العقد للخدمات القانونية

----------

